# Stopped at ... Green Lizard LBS ... in Herndon Yesterday.



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been in Alaska for the past 6 months ... babysitting the grandkids.
Minus 27 degrees and 12 ' of snow .... Folks up there still ride.
.
So, yesterday I was on the W&OD, at the train station in Herndon.
Right across the street is Green Lizard a ~2 month new Bike and Coffee shop.
.
I give it 5 stars ... Friendly, knowledgeable, no BS, and Kaladi Brothers Coffee.
.
.... there's a facebook page, but face to face with friendly folk who've been around the globe on bikes far exceeds the FB experience , imo.
.... ps - there's a Great Harvest Bread Co. store just around the corner. free slices.
... Enjoy

PS - Green Lizard also has *Bike Rentals* if your visiting the area and didn't bring your bike.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Pretty cool. Will have to take a peak next time we're up there!


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

They have a great location right off the WOD and where the RBC rides start from.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Wow, I live right near the train station /W&OD in Herndon. I had no idea there was a new bike shop there! OK- going to check it out. Haven't been biking on the W&OD yet in 2013 as I'm waiting for it to warm up a bit more.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

skhan007 said:


> Wow, I live right near the train station /W&OD in Herndon. I had no idea there was a new bike shop there! OK- going to check it out. Haven't been biking on the W&OD yet in 2013 as I'm waiting for it to warm up a bit more.


You might want to get out there. it was 77 degrees today!


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Monday looks like a good day for a ride ....
.
See you on the trail ...
.
Hope I'm not too late for the fun.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Ok, so the weather started to be agreeable and so did my schedule. Got out to ride 4 times this past week. Stopped at the Green Lizard as well. REALLY nice shop. I could tell right off the bat that the folks who run this place have a serious passion for the sport. I liked the little coffee/muffin bar. They had a large selection of some pretty high end stuff (Scott, Cannondale, etc.). They have weekly 20 mile rides on Weds nights, so if the work schedule and timing work out (I work about 1.5 miles from the shop), I should go along. The other bike club here (Reston Bike Club) never seems to have times that work out for my schedule. 

I'm very upset that on this Memorial Day holiday weekend, the weather is back down in the 50's in the AM. I was hoping to clock some good miles this weekend and bike down to Georgetown and back on the W&OD/Custis trails. Oh well. Don't know about you guys, but riding on my bike trainer at home is a serious bummer.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Its not that bad out. Really windy today, so I did chores instead. Tomorrow and Monday should be good. I'll be putting in some miles, but will avoid W&OD as I usually do on weekends. I haven't ridden the trainer since March and wont until the Winter. Get out and ride. Its going to be in the 70s Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

skhan007 said:


> Ok, so the weather started to be agreeable ...
> 
> I'm very upset that on this Memorial Day holiday weekend, the weather is back down in the 50's in the AM. ...


I just wintered over in Alaska where guys and gals cycle on enormously fat tires, some with studs, down to -20 degrees. .... A Heat Wave of 15-20 degrees stayed for a while and the high school kids were cycling in t-shirts.


----------

